# Resources for Working With MH/MR



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 16, 2010)

We have a large state-sponsored facility for the Mentally Retarded and Mentally Handicapped here in Ellisville that I found has little to no support from the churches in town. So I am looking into doing something there and have received at least premature permission from the folks at Ellisville State School to do some kind of Bible Study/Prayer Meeting. 

Does anyone on the board have any information on resources?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 16, 2010)

Anything?


----------



## Bookmeister (Dec 16, 2010)

Ben,
My wife's sister has down syndrome and a lady in our church participates in a Bible study with a group of them. I will see what I can find out.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 16, 2010)

Joni and Friends is probably the premier Evangelical-bent Christian organization to put you in touch with resources for ministering to people with all kinds of disabilities. Their resources page is helpful. It'll have links that can get you started. Some of it is stuff that isn't specifically Reformed or even Christian, but still helpful and/or necessary to know. I imagine you could put a spin on things to make it fit your church's situation/philosophy.

BTW... it sounds like an excellent thing to be doing.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 17, 2010)

The CRC has their Friendship Class ministry, with associated curriculum. That program is aimed at moderate to highly functioning Downs Syndrome folks. 

The PCA has in recent years started a Special Needs ministry, headed up by Stephanie Hubach. Her book, _Same Lake, Different Boat_, would be good to read in preparation.

Hubach's home church, Reformed Presbyterian Church, in Ephrata, PA, has a well-constructed special needs ministry. Part of what she is doing in the MNA Special Needs ministry is helping churches to set up similar programs.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Dec 17, 2010)

I teach children with learning diabilities in public school. If you have a specific question or problem you run into I'm willing to help.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 17, 2010)

puritanpilgrim said:


> I teach children with learning diabilities



Haha! "Learning diabilities" you say. As in "diabolic"? Yeah, I've taught some kids like that, too.


----------

